# My clinic shuts on Sundays and it's doing my head in!



## speeder (Jul 9, 2008)

Hi everyone

DH has azoospermia so our only hope for tx is donor IUI (or IVF if it comes to it).  Have a beautiful DD and ttc #2 - had a m/c 6 months ago from our first iui. 

We've always used the same clinic but there's always been this problem of it being shut on a Sunday AND only being able to take bloods on weekdays which is so frustrating.  So I've just had a IUI on Tuesday, using a blood test on the Monday showing I'd already ovulated i.e. way too late.  I'm really upset and annoyed.  But it seems that lots of clinics don't open all or part of the weekend.  Clinic reckons it's fine but I guess they would say that!

So my question is, does your clinic open all weekend.  If not, how do they get around the timing issue.  To be honest, in this day and age, I find it incredible that clinics don't open 7 days a week - coffee shops and shopping centres and hospitals manage it and it's really annoying me that we can pay all this money for a sub-standard treatment. 

Thanks ladies x


----------



## joeyrella (May 13, 2009)

The clinic we used is only open on weekdays for IUI, but does open for IVF patients where necessary on the weekends.  We were incredibly lucky and were snuck through on a saturday for our successful cycle, but only because the staff were in to do an embryo transfer for an IVF couple anyway.


----------



## fayster (Jan 19, 2007)

My clinic is exactly the same, Monday to Friday, Saturday mornings for procedures (inc. IUI) only.  

I was also worried, prior to starting treatment I'd had clockwork 28 day cycles (starting on a Sunday) with signs of ovulation in the middle weekend.  The nurse reassured me though that if they thought natural ovulation could occur over the weekend, they would use a trigger shot to make sure it was before.  Would that be an option for you in future?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I always choose a 7 day a week opening clinic, would you be able to change clinics that give you a comprehensive service?


----------

